# Building a garage



## goodal (Jan 30, 2017)

I've finally got the coin to build a detached garage/shop/gym (or at least the bank will loan me enough now).  Its going to be about 25'x44' with 1/3 being a gym and the rest a shop/garage.  I've put way too much time into designing this thing because I'm having to move every utility that serves my house to do it plus adding propane, but was wondering if ya'll had any cool ideas for what you have done to or want to do to a garage.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2017)

Room for a lift both in terms of floor space and roof trusses.  Be sure to kick walls out far enough so that tool boxes and shelving will not intrude into garage door openings.  Separate "stall" on exterior for large air compressor if possible - saves floor space and noise.  LED lighting everywhere you can fit a fixture.  And find a good contractor for epoxy floors!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 30, 2017)

How's the soil conditions in Tennessee? Have you looked into putting in an underground pit so that you could work underneath the car easily? I've seen several people do that in New Jersey and also saw someone put in a full basement so they can have a golf simulator under the garage.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 30, 2017)

Make sure you have a way to seal off the gym portion to avoid getting sawdust all over the gym equipment.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2017)

add a urinal!


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> add a urinal!


That's called "the side of the garage next to the bushes."


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2017)

its a great conversation piece, and it sends a signal that this is  "_mans area_"  and those that identify as a man...


----------



## Freon (Jan 30, 2017)

Power outlets...lots of outlets.  And a big-ass, hard-wired backup genset.  Just because the power is out does not mean that the kegarator can go off-line.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2017)

And at least a pair of 220v outlets.

And if we're going full on man cave vibe, I'm voting for a mid-90's nude pinup calendar/posters.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 30, 2017)

Fireman / Stripper pole.


----------



## goodal (Jan 31, 2017)

I've actually considered leaving a portion of the ceiling out in the gym to have a rope climb area.  I've also been looking at putting in rock climbing grips up one wall, across the ceiling and down another.  A urinal is a must and I've made sure a future Challenger will fit inside with enough room to walk around.


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

May need to go wider to fit a space shuttle in there.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2017)

BEER FRIDGE!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 31, 2017)

Our sherif just got one of these hellcats.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ethernet connectivity and a wireless access point! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

And a big TV.

Also recommend pre-wiring for speakers at all four corners.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

one thing I would truly want to do if I built a garage from scratch is build some custom drawers (almost like kitchen drawers) under the work bench instead of paying the big money for a tool box (that usually takes up a ton of space).


----------



## goodal (Jan 31, 2017)

Awesome guys.  Hadn't thought of the urinal or speakers.  I told the wife last night to be on the look out for some garage sale furniture that we can steal some drawers from for this reason.  That might be a pipe dream though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

I did have a urinal in my basement of my first house I bought. My FIL was rebuilding  a plant and had some extra so I hooked it up. It was a great conversation piece, and since it was just "pee" I just tied it into a French drain system that ran to the back yard.  (but it did have a water supply)  needless to say when we sold the house the realtor had a cat about it and I unhooked it... but man those were some great years


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> since it was just "pee" I just tied it into a French drain system that ran to the back yard.


:facepalm:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

It's no different than peeing off the back deck.....


----------



## P-E (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm planning a smaller garage project with master suite above and screened in porch behind it.   I think I need the urinal and beer fridge combo.


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It was a great conversation piece, and since it was just "pee" I just tied it into a French drain system that ran to the back yard.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2017)

@goodal,

Do you have room for this:


----------



## goodal (Feb 1, 2017)

Cappuccino???


----------



## goodal (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh yea, there won't be a septic system.  Urinal and sink will tie into storm drain and daylight at edge of property.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2017)

goodal said:


> Cappuccino???


"Cappuccino?" No, that's beer!!


----------



## starquest (Feb 6, 2017)

25'x44' isn't big enough for all three of those desires IMHO: garage/shop/gym.

I have a 24'x40'.  Holds two project cars, a small Kubota tractor, work area, and some shelving/cabinets.   Its excellent for a garage and shop but there is no way I'd have the room for a gym.   I also have an attached garage on the home for the daily drivers, kid's bikes/toys, and lawn equipment. 

Definitely run hot/cold water to it with some form of drain...I wish I had water lines running to mine.    Power with a 100A sub-panel.  Run at least two 220V lines: one at 30A for a compressor, one at 50A for a welder.   Insulate the building well.     For heating, I use a Mitsubishi Mr. Slim heat pump system.  Heats that puppy up in a matter of minutes, it's efficient, and is works as an A/C on those hot summer days.  I'd also suggest 10' ceilings so you can use 8' or higher garage doors.


----------

